# Just put Prick into his cage with shavings for the first tim



## Litch (Sep 4, 2008)

Just put Prick into his cage with shavings for the first time and he started anointing himself with it right away. He has the petco brand of aspen shaving and I made sure it was just aspen in there. After anointing himself he started walking around looking for his blanket that he sleeps under or a way to get under his wheel which he couldnt do either of so he laid down in his wheel. I scopped him up and dug a small nest for him and put a few shavings around him to see if he would understand a little better. 

I also put a lid under his wheel to acts as a litter pan. Its shallow enough to catch things and small enough for him to step over without any problems.


If he has any problems adjusting to the shavings in the next few days Im going to put him back on fleece and a blanket. Id rather make him happy then force him to deal with shavings. How long do you think it would take him to adjust or get used to shavings?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I would still keep his blanket in the cage to snuggle under/with, if that's what he's used to sleeping with.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I'd let him have any of the blankets he's used to sleeping with so he feels at ease. There's a lot of benefits for fleece and he may like the fleece better. Hope everything works out


----------

